# Can't install Dark Forces 2:Jedi Knight on Windows 7



## Axenet (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a Windows 7 32-bit laptop that runs just great. I wanted to run some older games and was able to install and run the original Dark Forces in DosBox.

I then wanted to run Dark Forces 2:Jedi Knight. DosBox doesn't work as the game requires Windows. Ok, no problem I'll load it up in Windows.

I then tried to install directly into Windows 7. No-go. No matter how I try it, inserting the CD and clicking Install on the popup, or going to the CD and running either Setup.exe, I get nowhere. If I go to the CD and run Jedi.exe I get the same popup that I get when I insert the CD. Clicking install gives me the message "The Jedi Knight setup program was unable to launch. You can install Jedi Knight by running SETUP.EXE directly from the Jedi Knight CD-ROM disk #1." And like I said, when I do that, it doesn't work, nothing happens.

I get no error message or messages of any kind. All that happens is that the cursor "throbs" for about 10 seconds and that's it. I've watched it in Task Manager and I see the processes ntvdm.exe, setup.exe, and wowexec.exe appear but they don't do anything. I know what they are as I work with this stuff every day. If I try it again, another set of those 3 exe files appears in the process list, etc. I have to kill ntvdm.exe to get rid of them.

So how in the world can DF2:JK be installed directly into Windows 7?

Oh yah, I've tried all compatibility modes and they didn't help. I have only the Windows firewall and MS Security Essentials running so I'm certain that's not the problem.

Since I'm running the 32-bit version of 7, it's not a matter of a 16-bit installer not running in a 64-bit OS.

If anyone has gotten DF2:JK to install in Windows 7, I really would like to know how you did it! Thank you!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

Have you checked to see if the game is Win.7 compatable?

It may be worth contacting the makers if possible...


----------



## Axenet (Mar 17, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Welcome to TSF.
> 
> Have you checked to see if the game is Win.7 compatable?
> 
> It may be worth contacting the makers if possible...


I know it can be run as I've read postings in various places that people say they are running it but have some problems. So somehow they found a way to install it which I can't do. So apparently it will run even though the vendor doesn't officially support the game on Windows 7. I don't think they're going to put any effort into "modernizing" the game as it's old and they have moved on to newer products.


----------

